# Dubstep



## Speculant (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea that this genre existed until just a little while ago, and now I wish I had no knowledge of it at all.

It sucks. A LOT.

Anyone here listen to it?


----------



## apb407 (Jun 8, 2010)

just heard it from attack attack.....its ehh


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 8, 2010)

Dubstep is wicked phat and rapidly replacing conventional drum and bass which was heading down the toilet for years after everyone started mixing it with trance.  There is still poor dubstep material, but when done right, can turn out very nice.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the 1990s, dubstep has arrived.  Don't listen to commercial jizz like caspa, there are loads of really good wonky tunes available, although a lot of it will never reach the net (never mind the usa).

I've no idea who attack attack is, not a dubstep artist I've ever heard of.

Wicked phat?  lol, does anyone actually say that?  Wagwan den blud.


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

Dubstep is a cesspool of homosexuality and sin. It is the bastard retard illegitimate lovechild of hip-hop and techno. I understand that this music is quite popular at raves but I figure that must be because in order for one to not go completely insane (permanent) while listening to this music, one must be heavily under the influence of drugs.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 8, 2010)

joker makes some pretty good songs. i actually found out about him the other day haha


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

Joker is a known homosexual deviant.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

dubstep isnt that great at all that sound that they have all sound the same


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Dubstep is narsty if done wrong (I mean, wth, Attack Attack and dubstep? That's a no-go) but is absolutely gorgeous if done right. Listen to Borgore, Mount Eden, Benga, etc. and you'll change your mind instantly.


----------



## Milamber52 (Jun 8, 2010)

Some good dubstep dj's:

Skream
Cookiemonster
Mt Eden
Benga

I personally love Mt Eden cuz it's so relaxed (:

not with that really filthy basslines


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Milamber52 said:
			
		

> Some good dubstep dj's:
> 
> Skream
> Cookiemonster
> ...


Yeah, Borgore really does have lots of filthy basslines, he even named his latest album 'Borgore Ruined Dubstep' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like it though.


----------



## Milamber52 (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yeah, Borgore really does have lots of filthy basslines, he even named his latest album 'Borgore Ruined Dubstep'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I like him 2 (:

dubstep is just awesome

especially when you're high

hmm is that allowed to say on these forums?


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 8, 2010)

lol...you don't need drugs to enjoy dubstep...w/e everyone has their own opinion.





In the end, it's dance music. When you go to a club or a bar that plays this stuff, you're going to see people dancing, or moving, to this music under the influence. It's up to you to decide whether or not you enjoy this genre...

...but i'd rather be drunk as a fucking skunk and getting my dick sucked in the back of a club while listening to this shit crunk.

Edit: The rhyme was not intentional.


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

personally, i think DubStep is quite good...some of it is absolute sh**e, but the rest, such as Borgore, is good.


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, Luminus is banned...but to anyone else who thinks dubstep evolved from hip hop, that is...10% true.



Dubstep originated in the late 90s early 00s, influenced heavily by the bigbeat genre (The Prodigy) and dub music.

Hip hop is heavily influenced by dub...but hip hop was not directly involved with creating dubstep.

Shitty dubstep artists are heavily influenced by shitty hip hop. (not saying hip hop is shit, i'm saying Lil Jon is shit)

E.G: I've never heard of Borgore...but I have to say that was the shittiest dubstep i've heard in my life.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Milamber52 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're allowed to talk about anything you want here, actually. Some exceptions though but not many. Check the forum rules if you need more info


----------



## Speculant (Jun 8, 2010)

PoopaTroopa said:
			
		

> i'm saying Lil Jon is shit



WHAT

Also, I think that I'm just into more Trance and DnB.  It seems like most dubstep is just bass, no synth or lead at all.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 8, 2010)

You don't need to take drugs to appreciate wonky, but it was pretty much invented to take ketamine with.

UK Garage/Jungle is the most recent thing to influence dubstep, but it is obviously a descendant of jamaican dancehall.  Bigbeat had almost no influence at all.

For the past 5 or so years dubstep has unfortunately been incredibly popular with hippies and the dreaded, middle class, pseudo-hippy student-types.  Hence any dubstep club/night in the uk will be infested with them; trying to act like rudebwois, but looking more like mummys-boys.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Speculant said:
			
		

> PoopaTroopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, listen to Mount Eden and you'll change your mind.

Here's one to get you started:


----------

